# Which clinic for private cycles? Local or London



## kllew (May 10, 2010)

Hi there,

Looking for advice from people out there.  We will be starting the IVF journey in Feb/March. I have just been winding myself up by looking at the HFEA figures.

I'm 35 (36 in May) with PCOS and have had both tubes removed due to a left sided ectopic and right sided hydro.

We are lucky in the sense we can afford to fund some private cycles, but I am really unsure where to go. Locally, I prefer the idea of CRGW, because I have met them and they seem professional and friendly. Also, the feedback on these forums is very positive.  

Whilst their initial pregnancy rates are very good, I am wavering a little due to the lack of data about live births (the clinic being too new for this data to be published yet) 

ARGC in London seems to have very good live birth figures for my age group (35+) and this is now making me wonder if we should be looking further afield.

Has anyone in south wales had treatment at ARGC or the Lister in London? Is it worth the extra travel and expense. Any success stories?

It is a LOT of money to spend, and due to my age, I'm trying to make the best decision about where to go.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the board

Firstly I really wouldn't take too much notice of figures published, I never have.

Ok argc are probably still top of the leader board if looking at published figures ( not sure I haven't looked) chances are cycling there will be at least 7k if not a lot more. They like daily blood tests throughout stimmulation so would mean staying in london too

Lister great clinic not sure on there prices on monitoring

Crgw state of the art lab, staff that are great and really care and on hand 24-7 if needed, much cheaper.

Good luck in deciding

I'm a hydro girl btw hehe


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi kLlew,

I can't answer ur question about the London clinic but I can tell u about crgw.
I had my 1st ivf treatment With crgw in august and currently 26 weeks pregnant . Can't praise them enough. I am 26 I have pcos and blocked tubes .

When I started my treatment with them there wasn't any success rates to see I just went with my gut and so glad I did as the care provided  to me  was second to none.

I think the travel could cause a lot of stress on top of what u already having to deal with.

Lots of luck with ur tx and decision on where too go xx


----------

